# Babies out of box in the A.M.



## Mitransplant (Apr 19, 2012)

Every morning for the past three days I have found at least one if not all the babies out of the box and in the cage area with mom. A few have their eyes open but there are a couple who don't yet.   WHAT is causing them to be out every morning?  I thought they were to young to be out yet.  I use the metal  nest box like you get at Bass Equipment where the front slants. Are they staying hooked to mom and out with her or following her and wanting to eat more?  They are all fat and healthy looking so don't think they are hungry.  I am a first time mom here and one of the mothers is a first timer and the other is a second but the litter all died first time.  Anyone else have this problem and if so what did you do?


----------



## DianeS (Apr 19, 2012)

That's pretty common, actually. Either option you listed is a possibility - either they are crawling out on their own, or they are grabbing so tightly to mom that they're getting drug out when she hops out after nursing. Nature doesn't have a calendar, they do what you're describing when they want to do it. 

But it's not a problem. Just put a lot of hay in the cage so they're not in a draft even when out of the nest, and put something like a brick in front of the nestbox so they have a chance of getting back in it if they try. Give it a few more days, and when you're sure they're all trying to get out and explore you could turn the nestbox on its side to make it easier for them to come and go as they like.


----------



## Mitransplant (Apr 20, 2012)

Well, went out this morning in the rain to check on rabbits and one cage was on its side and the babies were out. The other cage was upright and the two babies were out. SO I did what you said and put a lot of hay in there so that the babies were protected some. I also put another tarp over the top since one cage was a little wet. I put it down over the sides and tucked it in so that three sides are protected and the other side is just draped over so that the rain can't get in for right now.

Sure is comforting knowing that all I have to do is get on here and someone will answer any question I have since they have been through it or know what to do. THANK YOU ALL so much.


----------



## DianeS (Apr 20, 2012)

Sounds like you're taking good care of them. Tarps are great for wind and rain protection - keep an eye on them to be sure the rabbits don't start to nibble. I had one rabbit that had to have a solid hard plastic topper because he'd eat anything that blew in the wind!

What in the world did solo learn-as-we go folks like us do for information before we had the internet? It wasn't that long ago, but I don't even remember!


----------



## Mitransplant (Apr 20, 2012)

Your guess is as good as mine. I can't remember a time without the internet.  Got to thinking the other day about the first computer I remember and that was my parents Commador 64 and I used to sit and play frogger. Now things like that bother me and I would much rather sit out in the fenced in area and watch the goats play and chase a chicken or two.

I think the goats are worse than the rabbits about the chewing. They are constantly trying to chew on the tarps.  SO far, the tarps aren't that close to the sides of the cages. I have saw horse spaced so far apart and then flat posts long enough to hold all three cages. Then I have pallets up on top of those so it is like a floor. The cages are on the pallets so they are protected from the goats. But the tarps are secured through the slats of the pallets and those goats will stick their noses in there and pull the tarps. They are just like two little mischievous kids!  But all my animals are my kids now.  I want MORE. I am beginning to think I am an addict.  Is the an AA meeting I can go to?   Animal Addiction!

Well this old person didn't get much sleep last night so off to bed to watch a little boob tube and then some much needed beauty sleep.  Nite all.


----------



## DianeS (Apr 20, 2012)

LOL! My first computer was my parents' Commodore 64 too! Only I played Moon Lander.


----------



## RPC (Apr 21, 2012)

Well I am glad you got your babies all bundled up. I don't remember our first computer but I remember Oregon trail!


----------



## Mitransplant (Apr 21, 2012)

This is my set up only I had the tarp over all of it.










This is what I found this morning. They will be two weeks old tomorrow.


----------



## DianeS (Apr 21, 2012)

Adorable!


----------

